# How to choose the right type of walking stick



## anurag123 (Aug 21, 2019)

I recently read this article 'Walking with Ease: A Guide to Walkers and Walking Sticks' and came to know that there are so many different variants of walking sticks such as fixed walking stick, walking seat with seat, height adjusting cane, quadripod walking stick, tripod walking stick and many more. I was just a bit confused as to which one to buy for my grandmother.

If you could throw some insights I would be grateful for your help on this.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Recommendations would depend on why she needs a walking aid. Assuming she's real and you're not just trying to increase the number of hits on your linked article.


----------



## anurag123 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi,

She is suffering from a condition know as 'Rheumatoid Arthritis' due to which all her joints become inflamed and she is not able to stand or walk on her own. Things have slowly gotten worse over time since she was diagnosed by this condition. She is 65 now.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you talk with her doctor? Or have her talk to him? It's hard to say exactly what she needs when we've never seen her.


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

i think she will need something along the lines of a walking frame with a seat 
something like the photo


----------



## dave51 (Jul 30, 2019)

think I have uploaded photo now


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I assume she has consulted a doctor as Rodney suggested, so his/her recommendations would be best to follow. The gf has a condition similar to fibromyalgia and has a rig something like the one dave51 posted except that it has wheels and hand brakes. Works fairly well.



Sorry if I sounded like a skeptical jerk in my first response.


----------



## anurag123 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey thanks so much for your response Dave :angel: . I think I will go with the one you suggested in the pic. I guess it comes under the folding walker category.


----------



## anurag123 (Aug 21, 2019)

dww2 said:


> I assume she has consulted a doctor as Rodney suggested, so his/her recommendations would be best to follow. The gf has a condition similar to fibromyalgia and has a rig something like the one dave51 posted except that it has wheels and hand brakes. Works fairly well. Sorry if I sounded like a skeptical jerk in my first response.


yup I had inquired about the one you have mentioned here but it is fairly expensive than fixed folding walker.


----------

